# Game 17: Heat @ Mavs (11/27 8:30PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Saturday, November 27, 2010 | 8:30 pm | TV: Sun Sports*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups*

    

    

*Heat Bench*
Mario Chalmers
Eddie House
James Jones
Joel Anthony
Mike Miller
Jamaal Magloire
Udonis Haslem
Juwan Howard
Erick Dampier
Dexter Pittman​


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Obviously, this is gonna be a very tough game. They just beat the Spurs tonight.

Mavs have destroyed us in the regular season over the last decade. Of course though, we beat them when it counted


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Chandler/Haywood is going to be really tough to stop inside. 

In the inevitable 'role player who goes nuts' - i'm putting forward either DeShawn Stevenson or JJ Barea as the nominee Heat Killer for this game.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Terry for me..


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

not just any role player....the last guy in the bench will probably Millsap-Arthur-Meeks-Reddicule us.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Very difficult back-to-back for us. Hard to expect a victory here, all things considered.

Are the Mavericks trying to become the Dallas Wizards? Stevenson, Butler, Haywood...any more?


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

What is with these ridiculous offensive rebounds. Just go grab that ****


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

that 2nd off rebound was funny looking though. again, something that can only happen against us.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Someone missed their rotation onto Stevenson


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

our defensive rotations still slow i see.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Great outlet by Bosh, push it!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

The ball movement on offense has looked much better so far. I don't think that last Arroyo shot was what Spo wanted though.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Bosh with the hesitation...c mon dude. you were open


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Yeah Bosh screwed that up. He is getting WIDE open shots right now off the pick and roll, gotta keep exploiting that.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

were gonna get Chandlered tonight.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

So its Tyson Chandler?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Bosh realizing he shoots good.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

theyre leaving Bosh wide open...keep going.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Another wide open J for Bosh, keep firing


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Jace said:


> So its Tyson Chandler?


we can add him to the list.

Millsap-Arthur-Meeks-Reddick-Chandler

am i missing someone?


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

PoetLaureate said:


> Another wide open J for Bosh, keep firing


its amazing when they make the simple plays. hitting the open man. text book basketball. im surprised theyre not making it hard on themselves...so far.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

im liking the players moving off the ball. im shocked..


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I wish our guys would just grab rebounds first instead of going for tips all the time.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Nice one Wade2Bosh after they help on Wade in the post


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

IbizaXL said:


> we can add him to the list.
> 
> Millsap-Arthur-Meeks-Reddick-Chandler
> 
> am i missing someone?


I guess we're only counting random guys? Does Randolph not count?


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

stupid rotations on defense. its really not that difficult to figure out. dear god.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Will Dampier get some time today?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Why did Bosh just let Marion go there?


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Jace said:


> I guess we're only counting random guys? Does Randolph not count?


players that usually dont put up huge numbers like they have against us.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

PoetLaureate said:


> Nice one Wade2Bosh after they help on Wade in the post


That play shocked me because we so rarely see Wade make that simple, fundamental of a play these days.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

House strokes it, Dirk answers


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

James Jones hits a ....2?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

We cant board for ****.

Of course Joel gets called for the foul


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Do these guys run rebounding drills? I swear our fundamentals seem to be so bad.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

they need to read more Energy Bus.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Dwyane needs to not wait til after the buzzer for some of those, because he hits a lot of them. That one reminded me of MJ for some reason. That was pretty, and would've been sick in regulation.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

ive been watching our defense when our guys are forced to switch against the pick n roll....theyre so intent in switching back they always leave the guy with the ball wide open instead of staying put.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Spoo-brain, how about play some Zone D?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

IbizaXL said:


> ive been watching our defense when our guys are forced to switch against the pick n roll....theyre so intent in switching back they always leave the guy with the ball wide open instead of staying put.


Haha, I notice this all of the time too.

Wade at the line again, hit em both now please.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Iam SHOCKED to see MIA putting some effort...


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

> IraHeatBeat
> 
> Dexter Pittman with six points and seven rebounds at halftime of his D-League debut with the Sioux Falls (S.D.) Skyforce. His team up one.


JJ triples


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Beautiful bank shot from Bosh


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

That was a nice shot by Bosh off glass


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Wade hurt his hand but seems to be trying to play through it


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Lebron misses another gimme near the basket, wtf is up with this


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

i hate isos....hate them with a passion.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Nice, he redeems himself a bit


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Ok Lebron, that was a ridiculous three. Please go back to running the offense.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

i hope every team from here on out plays us with zone defense--all night. Its the only way to minimize the isos that have plagued Miami and force them to move the ball and move off the ball. and maybe the coaches can take note of it and use zone more often.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Bosh ice cold to start


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

OMG how many more times is Lebron going to blow an alley oop from Wade?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I'm beginning to question whether Lebron actually played Wide Reciever in football or not. He blows every alley-oop!

Spoelstra looks pissed for the first time this year. Nice to see some passion.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LeBron walked right into Spo and almost knocked him down, only extending his arm slightly in apology. Tension?


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

weve had open shots. problem is MIA is settling for jumpers.

so far its been mostly jumpshot BRICK, jumpshot BRICK, jumpshot BRICK, jumpshot BRICK.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Spo was definitely upset, I don't remember seeing that before


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

We always have one rebounder under the basket on every offensive possession. ALWAYS!


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

jumpshot BRICK, jumpshot BRICK, jumpshot BRICK, jumpshot BRICK, jumpshot BRICK, jumpshot BRICK, jumpshot BRICK, jumpshot BRICK, jumpshot BRICK, jumpshot BRICK, jumpshot BRICK, jumpshot BRICK jumpshot BRICK, jumpshot BRICK, jumpshot BRICK, jumpshot BRICK jumpshot BRICK, jumpshot BRICK, jumpshot BRICK, jumpshot BRICK.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

jumpshot MADE! by Bosh


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Are we the worst transition team in the league? The personnel excuse was fine with the championship (and surrounding) team(s), but not any longer. How can we schematically be this bad at transition D? Its not like its always the same person, either. Carlos decided to ignore Butler while obsessing over switching with Wade on that Caron three.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

rebound MADE! Arroyo. wow! a rebound!!


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Guys you are worse than the Cleveland Cavs.....they play harder than this team.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Spoelstra's brain is exploding. He should just bench the big three to send a message. The defense is pathetic right now.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Is anyone surprised we lead the league in percentage of offense coming from long twos?


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

lol

you know our offense is ass backwards when Bosh doesnt expect the ball back on a pick n roll. hate to say it, but our team is pathetic. all-around.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

i hate isos.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

good things happen when you attack the paint.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I've forgotten what Lebron and DWade looked like when they were "good" players.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

futuristxen said:


> I've forgotten what Lebron and DWade looked like when they were "good" players.


when they were relentless attackers at the rim? yeah.. theyve been gone. who knows when theyll come back?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

IbizaXL said:


> when they were relentless attackers at the rim? yeah.. theyve been gone. who knows when theyll come back?


It's like they both got possesssed by Vince Carter in the same summer.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

IbizaXL said:


> lol
> 
> you know our offense is ass backwards when Bosh doesnt expect the ball back on a pick n roll. hate to say it, but our team is pathetic. all-around.


At least we know it wasn't Beasley's fault the Wade/Beas pick and roll never manifested. I guess you have to be Michael Doleac to get one run for ya, though that was a pop.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Does Joel ever correctly time a rebound? He jumped like 2 feet to the left of that offensive board.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

futuristxen said:


> It's like they both got possesssed by Vince Carter in the same summer.


:rotf:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

PoetLaureate said:


> Is anyone surprised we lead the league in percentage of offense coming from long twos?


I knew that would be likely this summer. Thought LeBron and Dwyane would drill a few more, though.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Jace said:


> At least we know it wasn't Beasley's fault the Wade/Beas pick and roll never manifested. I guess you have to be Michael Doleac to get one run for ya, though that was a pop.


we cant even do a simple pick n pop.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

PoetLaureate said:


> Does Joel ever correctly time a rebound? He jumped like 2 feet to the left of that offensive board.


That and catching are what keep him from being a good rebounder. He boxes out.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Marion is basically giving James all the space he wants. He knows lebron will miss the jumper.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

This team lacks mental toughness at the line.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

IbizaXL said:


> we cant even do a simple pick n pop.


LeBron only passes back if its Z or UD. Bosh never seems to roll though.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

they lack heart and discipline.

Spoo-brain should just unleash Magloire and let him bust heads.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Jace said:


> LeBron only passes back if its Z or UD. Bosh never seems to roll though.


but you'd think he wouldve figured that out right? or even the coaches.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

The Bump


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Jace said:


> That and catching are what keep him from being a good rebounder. He boxes out.


hahaha. Jumping properly and catching are like 90 percent of rebounding.

I do think Joel has been important out there because he moves on defense, which no one else does.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Did Bosh just give a hard foul?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Jace said:


> The Bump


I wondered if I was the only one who saw that.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

were down by 15 and Wade is busy thinking hes playing NBA Live with that lob pass--result: TO


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Jace said:


> The Bump


Spoo-brain is fuked.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Lebron doing Spo like Michael did Fredo


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Does Wade spend more than 2 minutes working on FTs? Wow.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Ira's twitter is hilarious, he is getting really frustrated.

http://twitter.com/iraheatbeat


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Jace said:


> Does Wade spend more than 2 minutes working?


Fixed! I don't think anyone on this team works on anything. What do they do in pracitce?


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

LOL

did Wade just attack the rim and score? notice how their bigs were scared of fouling him? remember that Dwayne?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

futuristxen said:


> hahaha. Jumping properly and catching are like 90 percent of rebounding.


No. Positioning, boxing out, overall anticipation, physicality. A lot more go into it, and those are just things a player can control.

Nice drive by Wade.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

futuristxen said:


> Fixed! I don't think anyone on this team works on anything. What do they do in pracitce?


they just wanna chill and hit up the clubs all over Miami. juts look at my avy for reference.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

OT: Shannon canned


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Damn, Lebron ripped that board down. Are they actually playing with a sense of urgency?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Wow why not play with this energy for more than just ten minutes every game?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Nice drive by LeBron after he opened himself up for the block on the last play. Bad foul by him on the next possession though. Now Bosh gets a stupid reach-in foul, and his fifth. Goddamn, guys.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Chalmers finally hits a shot!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Rio! 3o!


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

This unit with Chalmers and Anthony seems to play with a lot more energy.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Is Wade throwing games? Seriously.

EDIT: Re-watching that play, I do wonder how no one chooses to make any attempt to get open while Wade drives. LeBron had himself planted directly behind his defender, with every other teammate in similar respective position. Wade needs to stop leaving his feet without a plan, though.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Wade that was such a dumb pass...


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

too big of a hole to dig out from. where was that energy in the 3rd?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

They just wanted to show that they COULD play hard. Now they are going back in the tank to take the L. 

I'm kind of wondering if firing Spoelstra is the right move. Maybe you just wait these guys out? See if Lebron/Wade/Bosh will really tank the whole season under Spo.

What they are doing is disrespectful.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Dwyane is the anti-clutch at the line. Christ. Try underhand. Rick Barry?


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

I'm not sure why they decided to take out Bosh when he picked up his 5th. He's back in now but do you really need to save him for anything? They were down!


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

we will not make the playoffs until Spoo-brain is fired. book it.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Why did you take that three Lebron adfhadlfjwefjoiwjfasldfjadksjfadslkjfadskajskljfa;df


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

hahahaha Lebron and Wade lose the game with bad 3s. It's too perfect to not be funny.

Goddamn this team sucks.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

This is getting ridiculous


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

futuristxen said:


> They just wanted to show that they COULD play hard. Now they are going back in the tank to take the L.
> 
> I'm kind of wondering if firing Spoelstra is the right move. Maybe you just wait these guys out? See if Lebron/Wade/Bosh will really tank the whole season under Spo.
> 
> What they are doing is disrespectful.


As terrible as this looks. I find it hard to believe they'd tank and make themselves look this bad just to get rid of a coach they don't respect.

Wow, what a god awful three attempt by Wade...Then LeBron. Are you kidding me guys? I find it hard to care about these guys being great if they don't want to be great. You guys really dont get it?


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

I said this last year, but someone needs to frame Wade and Lebron's 3PT% in front of their lockers so they get the message


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Rios turn to bomb and brick!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LeBron was decent from three last year, better than Kobe. Something seems to be wrong with his legs this year. He doesnt elevate quite the same on dunks, and doesnt get his legs into his threes as often.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I can somewhat live with Wade's 3 cause he was so wide open, but the 2 3's that followed were just horrendous.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> LeBron was decent from three last year, better than Kobe. Something seems to be wrong with his legs this year. He doesnt elevate quite the same on dunks, and doesnt get his legs into his threes as often.


He definitely seems a bit less explosive. There's been many times where he's been left one on one and just cant seem to blow past his guy.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Jace said:


> LeBron was decent from three last year, better than Kobe. Something seems to be wrong with his legs this year. He doesnt elevate quite the same on dunks, and doesnt get his legs into his threes as often.


Misses Chris Jent I guess.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Chalmers does need a spot in the rotay, though. I prefer Carlos back up. That Chalmers-Wade-James-Bosh-Dampier line up is the one I wanted this summer and looked pretty good in minimal time.

9-8. Wow. Pat couldn't have pictured this. No way he's not thinking about coaches right now.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

They are so ****ing lazy, just run a play. Enough with the homerun threes. What happened to all those easy shots Bosh was getting in the first quarter?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> He definitely seems a bit less explosive. There's been many times where he's been left one on one and just cant seem to blow past his guy.


Glad I'm not alone.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

You have to fire Spo right? It's pretty clear his rhetoric does not work with the players and they have completely tuned him out. What could possibly inspire a turnaround in them in the future? They are just going to keep getting smashed by good teams and rack up empty wins against bad ones. This season is turning into a lost cause at this point, its time to start thinking about Spo replacements.


----------



## Gx (May 24, 2006)

IbizaXL said:


> we will not make the playoffs until Spoo-brain is fired. book it.


You're kidding right? We play in the east. We'll make the playoffs, as long as they can turn it on when it matters, I'm not too worried about the regular season.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Joel Anthony was 20th in the league in both blks per 36 and fouls per 36 (minimum 10 games) prior to tonight. 

Sorry, messing around with bball-ref.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

PoetLaureate said:


> You have to fire Spo right? It's pretty clear his rhetoric does not work with the players and they have completely tuned him out. What could possibly inspire a turnaround in them in the future? They are just going to keep getting smashed by good teams and rack up empty wins against bad ones. This season is turning into a lost cause at this point, its time to start thinking about Spo replacements.


I had worried over the summer that his goofy rhetoric wouldn't play well with this squad. Looks like that's happening. I'd rather a change be made during the summer, and him given the chance to coach the fully healthy version of this team, but if it gets uglier a change may need to be made.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LOL, Mike Wallace asked Erik about the bump, and he awkwardly pretended he didn't remember. He knows what he's talking about.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

I just don't see how Mike Miller will change anything in this system. If Wade and Lebron aren't going to run the offense (whatever it may be) then all is lost. It just seems like there needs to be a complete change from the ground up. Whatever this coaching staff has done to this point just hasn't gotten through to the players.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

12 turnovers between Wade (7) and LeBron, who had another terrible shooting night @ 5-19 this time. Wade shot 50%, but the TOs ruin a beautiful stat line. Bosh is the POTG to me with 22 and 8 on 9-18. He kept us in it early, and made all of his free throws. Dwyane was 6-11 at the stripe. Hate to keep picking on him, but ouch. Dude needs to remember who he was from 04-07 (and 08-09). LeBron was good at the line 13-15, hopefully he stays in rhythm there.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> STEIN_LINE_HQ Marc Stein
> RT @WallaceHeatNBA: Going on 40 minutes now and Heat still hadn't opened locker room for postgame interviews (OPEN NOW AFTER 45)


Maybe a Players only meeting? We'll soon find out.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

PoetLaureate said:


> I just don't see how Mike Miller will change anything in this system. If Wade and Lebron aren't going to run the offense (whatever it may be) then all is lost. It just seems like there needs to be a complete change from the ground up. Whatever this coaching staff has done to this point just hasn't gotten through to the players.


Our coaching staff has seemed soft for awhile. So often we see pretty good players come here and look crappy (Shawn Marion, Jermaine O'Neal, Antoine Walker, Jason Williams, Raefer Alston), or players we hope to harness and get the best out of look worse (Ricky Davis, Smush Parker, Marcus Banks). James Jones is finally coming around, and Quentin Richardson and maybe James Posey were rare exceptions, but this whole reputation we have with ourselves as retread masters seems inaccurate, at least of late. I would say Wade's first two years were the last where we really had any success with that kind of thing.

I digress. I'm basically saying I think our system often makes players look bad. Whether its trying to stay in position for rebounds amidst wild rotations (that oft leave opposing players hilariously open) or trying to score in our banal offense, you can see a clear adaptation period where new players are like, "WTF?" Yes, we stress defense. Yes, we manage to put up good stats over the course of a season, but possession to possession, our defensive system can lead to some wacky-looking missed stops. Other teams manage to play great D without over-complex defensive systems.

Maybe a total overhaul isn't necessary, but defensive tweaks and some sort of offensive system that the players can buy into should be taught.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

It's also time to start questioning the value of some of our assistants. Are they all strictly player development guys or what? What do they bring to the staff and who on there will command respect from the players?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> I digress. I'm basically saying I think our system often makes players look bad. Whether its trying to stay in position for rebounds amidst wild rotations (that oft leave opposing players hilariously open) or trying to score in our banal offense, you can see a clear adaptation period where new players are like, "WTF?" Yes, we stress defense. Yes, we manage to put up good stats over the course of a season, but possession to possession, our defensive system can lead to some wacky-looking missed stops. Other teams manage to play great D without over-complex defensive systems.
> 
> Maybe a total overhaul isn't necessary, but defensive tweaks and some sort of offensive system that the players can buy into should be taught.


Which is why I cant even get that excited over Spo being fired and Riley taking over. It'll be the same exact system run, except with the players being a little bit more accountable. I'm not saying that Riles needs to go as well like myst said in his thread, but we do need major tweaks to the offensive and defensive system.

Having pretty much the same coaching for going on a decade or more, doesnt help either. Our last 3 hires were Ron Rothstein, a defensive minded coach, David Fizdale, who seems to have taken Spo's role of working players out, and Chad Kammerer, the son of Riley's right hand man. Not the type of offensive minds to help out on the side of the ball that's been the problem for years now...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> Shandel_HeatNBA Heat hold players-only meeting after loss


It'll be interesting to hear who took the lead. Usually UD would but he obviously wasnt there.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

> STEIN_LINE_HQ
> 
> Heat hold players-only meeting for 30 mins after loss in Dallas. If you say you expected this much desperation after 17 games ... you lyin
> 
> ...


And Pucher is cracking on us, of course.



> RicBucher
> 
> LBJ's game gets more mystifying by the minute. Just watched him cut from wing directly in front of ballhandler(Arroyo) on 3 v 1 break.
> 
> At Kings-Bulls: Chi fans, count yourselves lucky. You have a fun, hard-working squad. Clearly love playing for, and with, each other.


Such a schmuck.



> MiamiHeraldHeat
> 
> #LeBron on players-only meeting after #Heat loss to Mavs: "Everybody had an opportunity to get off what they had on their chest."


I hope someone (House, Howard, Haslem? EDIT: Not there, duh.) spoke up about LeBron and Wade playing stupid with the ball (turnovers, pounding) and taking dumb shots. If not, the meeting was all for naught. I hope it wasn't just a Spo rag-fest.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

The Heat's struggle has come to me as a pleasent but extremely big suprise. Can't pretend like I called this one.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Spoelstra deserves an entire year. He's in unchartered territory coaching this group. I think he'll make the adjustments necessary.

If not... Time to hire out of the family.

(And I said for a long time we should have hired Marc Iavaroni as an assistant. He'd have been an excellent hire for this team.)


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Well, another day another dissapointing loss. Mavericks was always gonna be a tough ask - but the way we are playing is totally uninspiring.

5-19 Bron? really?

Im assuming Bosh is POTG tonight then?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Also - Rio looks like he played OK, this true?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Yeah Rio did okay. He was on the floor in some of the better defensive moments of the game. Both he and Joel Anthony.


----------

